# White Lipped/Giant Tree Frog



## Bildo (Nov 9, 2009)

are these rare or just hard to find as i can't find any anywhere. just wondering if many people own them and if there hard to get hold of.
cheers. pics would also be great.


----------



## Bildo (Nov 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## Bildo (Nov 9, 2009)

any info would be helpful.


----------



## xavarx7 (Nov 9, 2009)

hey mate are you looking to buy some, because there were some at up market aquarium in the city


----------



## Bildo (Nov 9, 2009)

really? yea im goin to buy another, do you remember there price and size.
thanks mate.


----------



## xavarx7 (Nov 9, 2009)

yea well they did have when i was there last which was maybe 2 weeks ago, the size of them would have to be about 3.5cm give or take and the price of em i think where $50 each i think. but i could be wrong. do you have some all ready, would love to see some pics of your frogs


----------



## xavarx7 (Nov 9, 2009)

ohh and i forgot Mentone aquarium down the road from me. has one which was pretty big about 7 or 8 cm big and it was going for $99 i think


----------



## Bildo (Nov 10, 2009)

cheers mate, ive only got this photo on my computer, will take some more when i get the chance.


----------



## jinin (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey mate,

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*[email protected] hes in Sydney, Manly but he can frieght its $25 for 3 or more or $30.ea. hes got 20mm SVL*[/FONT]


----------



## Bildo (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks jinin


----------



## Niall (Nov 10, 2009)

Frogs For Sale - Home Page 

Great people to deal with.


----------



## Jay84 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, i see your in the suburbs of melbourne. I was at Amazing Amazon the other day and they had a tank full of them, they were really nice healthy looking animals too. Well worth a look.


----------



## xavarx7 (Nov 10, 2009)

there all good but then you need to get an importers licence thing


----------



## missterclear (Jan 28, 2010)

*white lipped for sale*



Bildo said:


> are these rare or just hard to find as i can't find any anywhere. just wondering if many people own them and if there hard to get hold of.
> cheers. pics would also be great.


hey mate did u get on to any frogs? iv got some for sale some breading size and some morphs


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 28, 2010)

We have heaps, let us know
Mike


----------



## emma_jane (Jan 28, 2010)

i'm desperately looking for one of these in south australia but i just can't seem to find one ANYWHERE here!! does anyone know what restrictions apply to freighting across the state borders?? it looks like that might be my only option (if it's allowed)


----------



## jinin (Jan 28, 2010)

You will need an Import Permit (Ask your Head of Reptile Licencing) Ours in NSW is DECCW.
You will have to pay a small fee and wait a little while but then you will be able to get your animals. It also depends whether the seller is willing to freight and you could in the end, end up with a dead frog. Not saying freighting is bad, a lot its a great option, all my reptiles that have been freighted have been 100% healthy and Fine!


----------

